# Inter-stud sized windows?



## Quattro

WooHoo, here we go again!

We want 2 windows in our exterior kitchen wall. There are no windows currently. I want to do this myself, but want it to be as hassle-free as possible. To that end, I'm wondering if anyone makes a casement window that is designed to fit perfectly (with shims) between regularly-spaced wall studs.

My thoughts along this line are: 

- I won't have to mess with cutting more drywall/plaster to create headers and cut existing studs.
- measurements will be more precise, and a lot of the guesswork is taken out. 

I realize a 15" window is narrow, but with 2 or 3 of them side-by-side, it could be nice.

Is this just wishful thinking, or am I stuck ripping out most of that wall to cut studs, build headers, etc....?

Thanks


----------



## K2eoj

I like your thought process and it would seem doable to me. Lots of custom sized windows out there but in a casement it might be tricky being that small. 

Might think about a few wires and pipes in you way but I'm sure you can deal with that. 

Let us hear/ see how you progress.


----------



## Square Eye

Hmm...
By the time you get a window in between 2 studs, 16"-1 1/2"=14 1/2", you will still need at the very least 1/2" of space around the frame to plumb, level and square the frame. 14 1/2"-1"=13 1/2". Then the frame, 3/4" on each side, 13 1/2"-1 1/2"-12". Then substract the width of the sash 1 3/4" on each side of the window, 12"-3 1/2"=8 1/2" wide glass. The frame and the trim adds up to be as wide as the glass. Makes an odd looking window.

The windows can be made. You might consider a casement window. The sash is sometimes more narrow. It may give you more glass. Many people do not care for the way they 'crank open'. They have been known to fail. Good manufacturers can provide replacement parts.

All of that said, why don't you just brace up and put in a full width window? 
It would look far better. wouldn't be as bad as you think. the worst part would be getting the header in and the drywall repairs to cover it. Although I have seen valances built out over the windows, from the ceiling down. That would eliminate the mud and sanding. Just a rough, but flush tape bedding, would prep the patch. Then build the valance with 1/2" cabinet grade plywood. instal the casing, a little crown moulding around the top. Sand the edges smooth and prime and paint.


Just ideas.. disregard if you like
Do keep us informed.

Just thoughts


----------



## Quattro

I knew I could count on you for some solid ideas, thanks! Will talk to the "boss"


----------



## Quattro

Just digging this tread back up. I can't believe it's been nearly 3/4 of a year since I made this thread! Man, I'm moving slow.

So we are still under construction in the kitchen...but big strides are in the offing. We should be able to get the floor (bamboo) down this weekend! Hopefully everything goes well getting the big appliances moved out so we have space to work.

Still thinking about these windows. Now realizing they don't need to be ventilated at all! We have several vented windows in the living room (which is open to the kitchen), and a sliding patio door on the adjacent wall...plenty for moving air through that space if needed. 

So does this still mean a custom size window, or do my choices become better? Worse? 

I'll have to make a trip to the home store and ask around. Too bad it's hard to find good help there.

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Quattro:
A smaller, mom-and-pop type lumber yard would probably be more help in this situation. They order special made windows from the same place and charge the same price, so you may as well get a little of a personal touch from the purchase.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD

Getting on soapbox. 

He brings up an excellent point, Don't forget to give your local folks the business!!! When they are out of a job you will only have the big ,slow, unhelpful stores around.

Most folks do not stop to think about this reality.....remember the local coffee shops that get drowned by the bigger corporation.Any donut shops pop in your mind?
I know that big store never compared to my local shop...not even close. 

Support your local store and farmer.

Jumpin off soapbox.....


----------



## Quattro

Will do! I'll check out what our little local shop has to offer!


----------

